# Run-Time Plots by Roy



## Roy (Aug 14, 2003)

This file contains *ONLY* the Battery Run-Time Plots.. You will have to do a search on the "Reviews" forum to get the details and comments about the individual plots. 

AA MiniMag PLOT---2h
AAA MiniMag PLOT ---1 hr 
AAA MiniMag/Lt-1 PLOT ---5h 45m
AAA MiniMag/Lt-1/L92 PLOT 6h 24m
AdvancedMart Chromed Brass 0.5W CR2 PLOT ---6h 22m 
Anglelux 1W Flashlight PLOT---24h 18m
Anglelux 2C Flashlight PLOT ---3h 28m
Anglelux 3W Flashlight PLOT---9h 32m
ARC AA White PLOT---10h 12m
ARC AAA IR PLOT---11h 30m
ARC AAA-LS PLOT ---29m
ARC AAA TQ PLOT---8h 30m
ARC AAA UV PLOT---7h
Arc AAA White PLOT---7h 45m
ARC AAAA PLOT---3h 30m
ARC N PLOT ---4h 40m
ARC LS 3.6v Lithium PLOT---20m
ARC SLS 123 PLOT---2h 20m
ARC SLS 1xAA PLOT---4h 45m
ARC SLS 2xAA PLOT---3h 20m
Bil-Lite S.U.I. PLOT---30m
Brinkmann Long Life LED PLOT---23h 7m 
CMG Infinity Ultra-G PLOT--11h 15m
CMG Reactor Alkaline PLOT---1h 15m
CMG Reactor Lithium PLOT---16h
CMG Sonic PLOT---3h 58m
EternaLight Marine PLOT---11h 45m
Dorcy AAA PLOT ---3h 45m
Fenix E1 AAA Alkaline PLOT---3h
Fenix E1 AAA Lithium PLOT---4h 46m
Fenix L0P AAA Alkaline PLOT---1h 29m
Fenix L0P AAA Lithium PLOT---1h
Fenix L1P AA Lithium PLOT---3h 13m
Fenix L1P AA Akaline PLOT---1h 51m
Fenix L2P AA Akaline PLOT---1h 47m
Fenix L2P AA Lithium PLOT---5h 11m
Fenix L2P 1xCR2 PLOT---59m
Fire~Fly PLOT---1h 25m
Fire~Fly-2 PLOT---57m
Fire~Fly-2 CR2 PLOT---22m
Heliotek HTE-1 Battery Station Lithium PLOT ---7h 3m
Heliotek HTE-1 L91 PLOT ---7h 27m
Heliotek HTE-1 Alkaline PLOT ---2h 55m
Inova 24/7 PLOT ---5h 43m
Inova X0 PLOT---4h 8m
Inova X1 PLOT---5h 51m
Inova X5 PLOT---4h 2m 
Inretech AA PLOT---1h 45m
Inretech AAA PLOT PLOT---45m
Lambda Illuminator PILL Alkaline PLOT---1h 40m
Lambda Illuminator PILL Lithium PLOT---2h 15m
LED Ear-Lite PLOT---20m
Legend LX PLOT---35m
Li14430 High Power PLOT ---1h 14m
Li14430 Low Power PLOT ---5h 33m
Lightwave 4000 PLOT---48h
longbow Micra PLOT ---1h 17m
Longbow Mini PLOT ---2h 51m
MadMax Adjustable PLOT---3h
MadMax Sandwitch Alkaline PLOT ---1h 25m
MadMax Sandwitch Lithium PLOT---1h 45m
MadMax+ Q3 2xAA PLOT---1h 18m 
MadMax+ Q3 1x123PLOT ---1h 23m
MadMax-Cyan PLOT---2h 38m
MagmaLED-AAA PLOT---10h 30m
McLux PLOT---1h 58m
McGizmo SF L1 PR-T 917ma LUX III Hi Power PLOT---1h 31m 
McGizmo SF L1 PR-T 917ma LUX III LO Power PLOTA PLOTB---31h 
Micro-Illuminator PLOT---1h 24m
Milkbone 1x123 PLOT ---2h 47m 
Milkbone 2xAA PLOT ---2h 47m 
Milkmann LX PLOT ---1h 2m 
Mini LGI Alkaline PLOT---1h 45m
Mini LGI NiMH PLOT---45m
Mini-MiniMag PLOT---2h 5 m 
Mini Mag LED 2xAA Alkaline PLOT---3h 45m
Mini Mag LED 2xAA Lithium PLOT---6h
Mini Mag LED 3xAA Alkaline PLOT---2h 52m 
Mini Mag LED 3xAA Lithium PLOT---4h 46m
Mr. Bulk's DD3DIII PLOT---7h 50m 
Mr. Bulk's LGI PLOT---2h
Mr Bulk's SUPER LGI PLOT---1h 11m 
Mr Bulk's Super Baby Pin PLOT---44m 
Nano-Mate PLOT---36m
NARC-LS PLOT---6m
NexNeedle 5w PLOT---1h 20m
NexTorch MM CR2 PLOT---58m
NexTorch MM AA Aklaline PLOT---2h 3m
NexTorch MM AA-Li PLOT---4h 44m
Nuwai ALX-352L 5w-H PLOT ---1h 6m
Nuwai ALX-352L 5w-M PLOT ---2h 27m
Nuwai ALX-352L 5w-L PLOT ---4h 35m
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA - Alkaline PLOT ---2h 29m
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA - Lithium PLOT ---3h 22m
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA - Alkalilne PLOT --- 6H 38M
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA - Lithium PLOT --- 9H 45M
Opalec New Beam PLOT---9h 43m
PALight Survival PLOT---6h 
Pelican L1 PLOT---25m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400-6v PLOT---4h 33m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400 9v PLOT---7h 52m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400-12v PLOT---10h 58m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-6v PLOT---2h 24m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-9v PLOT---4h 27m
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-12v PLOT---5h 32m
Pelican M-6 R2H Downboy 400 PLOT---4h
Pelican SabreLite LED PLOT---3h 33m
Police Xenon PLOT---55m
Sapphire 1w - Alkaline PLOT --- 2h 14m
Sapphire 1w - Lithium PLOT --- 3h 1m 
Streamlight 4AA - 7 LED PLOT---3h 47m 
Streamlight Baton PLOT---2h 24m
Streamlight Jr Luxeon PLOT ---1h 16m
Streamlight Key-Mate PLOT---45m
Streamlight Scorpion PLOT---37m
Streamlight Stylus PLOT---10h
Streamlight TT-3C 3 LED PLOT---33h 36m
Streamlight TT-3C 6 LED PLOT---18h 3m
Streamlight TT-3C Xenon PLOT---2h 16m
SureFire E1 PLOT---1h 25m
SureFire E1/KL-1 PLOT---2h 5m
SureFire L4-HA PLOT---1h 28m
Tektite L222 TLD Replacement Bulb PLOT---7h 30m 
TerraLUX MiniStar2 PLOT---5h 2m 
Thor 10M PLOT ---44m 
UBH-KL1 1x123 PLOT---2h 10m 
UBH-KL1 2x123 PLOT---5h
UBH-KL1 2xAA PLOT---2h 30m
UBH-KL1 3x123 PLOT---8h
UBH-KL3 2x123 PLOT---4h 40m
UBH-KL3 3x123 PLOT---7h 45m
UBH-P91 3x123 PLOT---5m
UBH-P90 3x123 PLOT---1.0h
UK4AA PLOT---13h 12m
VIP-H PLOT ---47m
VIP-L PLOT ---68h
VIP-M PLOT---3h 30m 
Vortex KC-1 PLOT ---42m
Vortex TC-1 PLOT---1h 35m
XenErgy AL-606 3 LED PLOT---10h
XenErgy AL-606 6 LED PLOT---5h 30m
XenErgy AL-606 Xenon PLOT---1h 20m
Xenon Force PLOT ---1h 02m
XM-3 Alkaline AA PLOT ---1h 47m
XM-3 L91 Li PLOT ---4h 20m
Xnova AA PLOT---6h 7m 
Xnova BAAA PLOT ---12h


----------



## jtice (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy...
Absolutely Excellent.
This will be Very useful.

Thanks for putting in the time and work. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gyverpete (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy,

Same here! Thanks for your hard work. Greatly appreciated. Cheers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

thanx a LOT !
this is very appreciated.
bernhard


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy,

This is tremendously valuable. Thanks!

Brightnorm


----------



## Unforgiven (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Thanks Roy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## mylan (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Nice Job, very handy!!


----------



## mylan (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Just one question, why is there such a difference between the AA and AAA-Mag? They now even use the same bulb. Please don't shoot me for asking something about Maglites. In the Netherlands most people still look up to you and say "WOW, is that a real Maglite?" Other cool lights are hard to get here


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy:
First, I want to thank you for all the time and effort you put into this. Above and Beyond for sure!
Can you explain the difference between the KL1 on the E1 and the KL1 on the UBH with one battery? The KL1 on the UBH with one battery seems to be performing a whole lot better. Also a big difference in runtime for the KL3 on the UBH with 3 cells as opposed to what Surefire claims for 3 cells. Could it have something to do with the alloy used for the UBH? Were you using the brass UBH?
oldgrandpajack

Ever determine why the KL1 on the UBH with three cells went haywire at the six hour mark?
oldgrandpajack


----------



## Roy (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Grandpa...you bring up some good questions! And I don't have any good answers. Could be due to the brass in my UBH...it's pretty heavy. The wierd section of the 3x123 plot is probvably due to the broken wire I later found INSIDE the multimeter!!! Or, the heat build up in the UBH...the Li 123 batteries will shutdown if they get to hot...see the P91 plot for an example.


Mylan....the difference is most likely due to the difference in the amp-hr rating of the batteries or there could be a difference in the internal resistance of the batteries that limits the current to the bulb. Also the smaller reflector in the AAA MiniMag could account for some of the difference. Side by side, there is a difference in the amount of light projected by each lilght.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

*Roy*, I've enjoyed your run-time plots for a long time. Thanks for this service to the CPF community!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I want to do my own run-time plots on some lights I'm modding. Could you tell me what you use to plot the runtime (photosensor, tester, software), or perhaps point me to something you might have already written about that? It would really help! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pahl (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
*Roy*, I've enjoyed your run-time plots for a long time. Thanks for this service to the CPF community!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I want to do my own run-time plots on some lights I'm modding. Could you tell me what you use to plot the runtime (photosensor, tester, software), or perhaps point me to something you might have already written about that? It would really help! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Me too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

What do you use for your runtime plots?


----------



## Roy (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

A photo-cell and a Radio Shack DMM with a computer interface that uses a program called ScopeView.


----------



## pahl (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
A photo-cell and a Radio Shack DMM with a computer interface that uses a program called ScopeView. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What model number is the Radio Shack DMM?
Does any photo-cell work or does one size work better then another?

I did not see a runtime plot for a Surefire 6P in your list.
Do you have a 6P you could plot?


----------



## Roy (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I'm using the Radio Shack 22-805 DMM which was dropped from the catalogue last summer. You might be able to get your local RS to doi a computer search and see there are any stores that might still have it. Might check e-bay. 

My photo-cell came from a solar power demo kit that RS sold. The solar cell was about 1"x2". Any size should work. I just switched to a Extech Light Meter Adapter (Mdl 401021 Fc). The DMM should now read out in footcandles. Cost was $60.00 for the adapter.


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Wow, this is terrific. Thanks Roy !

BC


----------



## INRETECH (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I still would like to see the CPF-score like I proposed several months ago

Init-brightness:Mins of 25% fade

Same test for ALL types of lights, no exceptions


----------



## StoneDog (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I'm curious what that FireFly was running in that test. I've been out of the "firefly loop" as it were... Is that a MM with a high ranked lambertian?

Jon


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I really don't know what is in my FF! I bought one of the completed units and they are not marked. All I know is it's a bright little bugger!


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

*Inretech*, so a score might look something like "8000:45" with the 8000 referring to lux and 45 meaning 45 minutes until 25% dimming was achieved?

I see some potential problems here, but nothing that can't be overcome. For one thing, how do we measure brightness? We can't really use lumens because most of us of course have no access to the measurement equipment. We could use lux, but that only tells us about the intensity of the hotspot, giving a good idea of throw but not a great indicator of total brightness. We could use "qups," the values generated by Quickbeam's milk carton apparatus, but then we get total brightness without an indicator of throw. And would the time to 25% fade be based on a measurement? A light measured as 25% dimmer wouldn't *look* much dimmer at all to the eyes. Maybe we should base that time measurement on an amount of fade to what one *perceives* as 25% dimmer, whatever that works out to be?

Don't get me wrong; this is a great idea. Maybe we need a value such as "8000:9000:60" where the first value is lux, second is qups, and third is minutes to what's perceived as 25% dimmer. Just an idea.


----------



## JamesWong (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy,

Excellent job !!!

What is the Y-axis in those graph. It is in voltage, but what exactly : battery terminal voltage ? voltage output of a luminace meter, or anything else.

Kindly advise.


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

The vertical axis on the older plots is the mAmp output of a photocell. The horizontal axis is in units of time. Recently I started using a Light meter adapter to replace the photocell. The vertical axis now reads in mVDC. The adapter is calibrted such that one mVDC equals one Footcandle. My measurments are now done at a distance of one foot between the photocell of the lightmeter and the light which gives a relationship that appromimates one footcandle at one foot equals one Lux at one meter (or so I've been told).


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

*Roy*, how do you like that light meter adapter for your DMM so far? Was it worth the cost?

Also, is there a direct conversion between footcandles and lux (mathematically that is)? Any particular advantage to using one vs. the other? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

My Extech 401021 seems to be working ok so far.

I'm sure there is a mathamatic conversion between Fc and Lux but I don't know what it is.

I chose to use the Fc model of the Ectech as I do not have room for a one meter test range. In order to compare measurments, the readings need to be at a standard distance, one foot for Fc and one meter for Lux. What fixes my distance is the RS-232 Serial cable from the DMM and the Computer.


----------



## JamesWong (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

1 candela (1 lm/sr) light source will similarly produce 1 lumen per square foot at a distance of 1 foot, and 1 lumen per square meter at 1 meter.

http://www.intl-light.com/handbook/ch07.html


----------



## paulr (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

One of the other threads mentions you have a plot of a CMG Ultra-G with an L91 lithium cell and it ran for 25 hours?! Is that right?! I don't see the plot listed. 

Also, the Arc AAAA "plot" link goes to a nice photo but no plot.


----------



## Roy (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I fixed the ARC AAAA plot....thanks.

I have no memory of doing a runtime on the Ultra-G with a Li battery......sorry.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

What are the darker lines on the ARC SLS 123 plot?
Is it 4 lines to one hour? Thanks...


----------



## Roy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

The horizontal axis is 15 minutes per division or one hour per dark line.


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy,

I often reference your run time plots, and just realised how often I do look at them, and wondered if I ever said "Thank You" for doing all these charts,

SO, 

THANKS A LOT!

BuddTx


----------



## hideo (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

ditto what BuddTX said, I was just looking for a Roy RT-plot again, stumbled across this and realixed I needed to make obeisance (lookitup) as well

hideo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## paulr (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy, I'd like to request plots for some coin cell keychain lights, if you're up for it. Preferably both a 2x2016 model (white led) and a 1x2032 (red, orange, yellow). I'll send you a couple lights of this type to test if you want. I notice none are on the current list.


----------



## LightScene (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

A 5mm led should not drain an AA battery in 10 hours.

Note: I've concluded that the light simply falls out of regulation while there is still a lot of energy in the battery, but there's simply not enough voltage for the regulator to be able to boost it up to the minimum forward voltage of the led.

At any rate, 10 hours plus, of runtime, on a 35 cent AA is VERY economical. It would be interesting to know how much longer a lithium L91 would last.


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Just added four runtime plots to the first posting in this thread.

BC0311 sent me three of his modded lights so I could perform runtime plots on them. He sent a Super Long Gun Illuminator and a Super Baby PIN both by Mr. Bulk. The third light was modded by McGizmo and is a SureFire L1 modded with a PR-T and a 917ma Lux III. The low power runtime for the L1 is covered by four eight hour plots! The runtime for the L1 was 31 hours to the half brightness point!!

Thanks BC0311!!!


----------



## BC0311 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy, thank you for providing us with excellent runtime plots for all these lights and for doing these three I sent you and getting them back to me safe and sound, all in just a week!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Wonderful Run-Time plots./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Roy, it's very useful to see all these flashlight's run time before choose one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Britt, with a man like you, the CPF forum progresses every day more and more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Hobydog (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy,

These run time plots are great - after seeing this, I'm not gonna ask what you do in your spare time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

These will be most helpful when I need to spend some more money - Thanks!!


----------



## LifeNRA (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I would also like to say thank you for these run time plots. They are very, very useful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
This file contains *ONLY* the Run-Time Plots.. You will have to do a search on the "Reviews" forum to get the details and comments about the individual plots. 

AA MiniMag PLOT
Anglelux 1W Flashlight PLOT
Anglelux 3W Flashlight PLOT
ARC AA White PLOT
ARC AAA IR PLOT
ARC AAA TQ PLOT
ARC AAA UV PLOT
Arc AAA White PLOT
ARC AAAA PLOT
ARC LS 3.6v Lithium PLOT
ARC SLS 123 PLOT
ARC SLS 1xAA PLOT
ARC SLS 2xAA PLOT
Bil-Lite S.U.I. PLOT 
CMG Infinity Ultra-G PLOT
CMG Reactor Alkaline PLOT
CMG Reactor Lithium PLOT
CMG Sonic PLOT
EternaLight Marine PLOT
Firefly PLOT
Inova X1 PLOT
Inretech AA PLOT
Inretech AAA PLOT PLOT
Lambda Illuminator PILL Alkaline PLOT
Lambda Illuminator PILL Lithium PLOT
LED Ear-Lite PLOT
Legend LX PLOT
Lightwave 4000 PLOT
MadMax Adjustable PLOT
MadMax Sandwitch Alkaline PLOT 
MadMax Sandwitch Lithium PLOT
MadMax+ Q3 2xAA PLOT 
MadMax+ Q3 1x123PLOT 
MadMax-Cyan PLOT
MagmaLED-AAA PLOT
McLux PLOT
McGizmo SF L1 PR-T 917ma LUX III Hi Power PLOT <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
McGizmo SF L1 PR-T 917ma LUX III LO Power PLOTA </font> PLOTB <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
Micro-Illuminator PLOT
Mini LGI Alkaline PLOT
Mini LGI NiMH PLOT
Mini-MiniMag PLOT
Mr Bulk's LGI PLOT
Mr Bulk's SUPER LGI PLOT <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
Mr Bulk's Super Baby Pin PLOT <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
Nano-Mate PLOT
NexNeedle 5w PLOT
Opalec New Beam PLOT
PALight Survival PLOT 
Pelican L1 PLOT
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400-6v PLOT
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400 9v PLOT
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 400-12v PLOT
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-6v PLOT
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-9v PLOT
Pelican M-6 DownBoy 700-12v PLOT
Pelican M-6 R2H Downboy 400 PLOT
Pelican SabreLite LED PLOT <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
Streamlight Baton PLOT
Streamlight Key-Mate PLOT
Streamlight Scorpion PLOT
Streamlight Stylus PLOT
Streamlight TT-3C 3 LED PLOT
Streamlight TT-3C 6 LED PLOT
Streamlight TT-3C Xenon PLOT
SureFire E1 PLOT
SureFire E1/KL-1 PLOT
SureFire L4-HA PLOT
TerraLUX MiniStar2 PLOT <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
UBH-KL1 1x123 PLOT 
UBH-KL1 2x123 PLOT
UBH-KL1 2xAA PLOT
UBH-KL1 3x123 PLOT
UBH-KL3 2x123 PLOT
UBH-KL3 3x123 PLOT
UBH-P91 3x123 PLOT
UBH-P90 3x123 PLOT
UK4AA PLOT <font color="red">****NEW**** </font> 
XenErgy AL-606 3 LED PLOT
XenErgy AL-606 6 LED PLOT
XenErgy AL-606 Xenon PLOT


[/ QUOTE ]

Added 03-21-04: I dont' remember why I posted this list! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## 357 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I'd like to see a runtime plot for the *Pelican M6 LED*, Arc 4+, Elektro-Lumens Hyper Blaster, and LEDxTreme Striker models.

Any plans to test those models for run time? The Pelican M6 LED is definitely the one I'd like to see run-time tested the most though.


----------



## Semarin (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I'd love to see a Pelican M6 LED run-time plot also...


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Send me your lights and I'll do runtime plots on them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

ARC+ with 16 light levels....send lots of batteries and I'll need it for about 2 months!

....and for every 30 hours of runtime plots I'll need a alkaline 9v battery for the light meter!


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy,

I am curious. If somebody has a light that you have yet to do a runtime test on, how would you like them to go about sending you the light. Do you want the person to include a self-addressed, stamped container for when you are done with the light? Do you want us to provide batteries? Do your really need a 9V for every 30 minutes on your light meter? How quickly can we expect you to test the light?

Maybe if you included some instructions in your original post in this thread, you would get to test out more lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy, want to runtime test a Milky Candle? I'll loan you one of my personal ones if you like. Been meaning to contact you for a while about that.

I need to warn you, though, that testing on "nightlight" mode will probably take a month or more! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

I think I'll pass on your very kind offer! I just finished a runtime plot that I terminate after 40 hours.....it had drawn a flat line at 500Fc for the past 12 hours and showed no sign of dropping any time soon. I don't have a seperate computer for doing runtime plots. While doing a runtime plot, I have to be careful not to hit the light, crash the program, crashed the 'puter etc.


----------



## Doug S (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Roy, I have a question about your runtime plots. Here is what I visualize. Please confirm or correct. You get your recording apparatus all set up, you then turn on the light under test and tweak the alignment for peak reading, only then do you initiate recording. Is this essentially correct? What I am *most* interested in is the typical time between turning the light on and actually intiating recording [the T=0 on your chart]. Also, what is your estimate of the range of this delay from turn on to intiate record? e.g., 5 to 30 seconds.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Doug....you been looking over my sholder?
You got it right on!
I normally set everything up (vertical axis, hrizontal axis) then put in fresh batteries. Move the light around to get the max reading and turn on the plot. I set the distance between the light and detector at one foot from the FACE of the light and the FACE of the detector.


----------



## Doug S (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
Doug....you been looking over my sholder?
You got it right on!
I normally set everything up (vertical axis, hrizontal axis) then put in fresh batteries. Move the light around to get the max reading and turn on the plot. I set the distance between the light and detector at one foot from the FACE of the light and the FACE of the detector. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks, Roy. What is the typical time delay between turn on and begin record? It may sound like a trivial question but it has value to me in how I interpret your graphs.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

max time to turn on would be around 30 seconds with the average around 15-20 seconds.
If I had a clamp assembly (bench vice) to hold the light steady after it was aligned, the turn-on time could be 5 seconds.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Just thought I should mention it: the link to the Long Bow Mini plot doesn't work because you spelled mini as mlini for the url.


----------



## eebowler (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Good morning Roy. Thanks again for all the time and effort you put into making these runtime plots for us... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Question here: I see that the units of measurement on the vertical axis for some plots are in mA and others are in mV. I in particular am trying to compare the runtime plot of the plain ole minimag (mA)with the plot of the Terralux ministar2(mV). Is there any relationship between the mA and mV values that you can come up with that can give me an idea of how much brighter the Terralux is than the minimag? I don't want to depend on the information (plot) from the Terralux website alone. I prefer to have a comparison from someone trusworthy and independent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

There is probably some sort of relationship that could be made between the the two, but I don't know what it would be. The plots that use mA were done with just a photocell and the DMM. The plots that use mV are using a "calibrated" llight meter. There are just to many variables to try and make a light output measurment with my set-up. My runtime plots are more "battery run time plots"...that is to say, I measure the light output over the life of the battery, I try to measure the brightest portion of the beam pattern with the new light meter, but brightness compairisons between lights would be iffy.

Measuring the "brightness" of a flashlight is something I'm not even going to get into! A real can of worms!!! There was a thread on "brightness" in one of the forums not to long ago that is interesting reading.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Somebody send that man a Brinkmann 2D 2 or 4LED light!

I'm counting on that one to last a pretty darn long time on 2D!

And 24H for an Anglelux 2D. I have a Starlux 3D 1W that ought to do 24h standing on it's head!

Great stuff!!!


----------



## eebowler (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Thanks for your response ROY./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Mathieas (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Run-Time Plots*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## WmArnold1 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks from yet another reader, Roy!

FWIW, Your data was the deciding factor in upgrading my "don't leave home without it" Inova-X1 to a Inova-X0 - eight times the output and 71% of the runtime

BTW, my X1 uses AA's and I have always wondered how much difference there truly was between various batteries - Your plots don't say which battery you use; does it make much difference?

Someday, I hope you do battery comparisons too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

William Arnold, Indianapolis


----------



## Roy (Dec 26, 2004)

Wm....you'll need to do a search on the "Reviews" forum for your light of interest. The full blown runtime report has the battery data.


----------



## RUD90 (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone Know the turn run time on the Inova XO


----------



## RUD90 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry True Run Time is what I meant to say.


----------



## treek13 (Jan 28, 2005)

RUD90,
[ QUOTE ]
*From Roy's first post in this thread:*
Inova X0 PLOT---4h 8m 

[/ QUOTE ]
Be sure to click on the link called PLOT to see Roy's very nice graph of the complete run-time.
Hope this helps,
Pat


----------



## OddOne (Feb 22, 2005)

hey Roy, how do you like that Extech light-meter DMM adapter? I just ordered the lux version of it to go with my Fluke 87 DMM.

oO


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2005)

For those that might be interested, I just posted a runtime plot of the Heliotek HTE-1 using the Battery Station Lithium AA Batteries. Performance wise I could see no differance between the Battery Station battery and the Energizer L91.


----------



## FaithinGod (Nov 17, 2005)

Dear Roy;

Thank you very much for all your hard work in providing these runtime plots which I have found extremely helpful. 

Would you be able to let me know if the one runtime for the "McGizmo SF L1...low" setting is indeed a runtime on the most recent Surefire L1 model (with the Luxeon III LED and TIR optics (and not modified in any way that would effect it's runtime)? 

I would be very grateful for any help you can offer.

Most Sincerely;

FaithinGod


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2005)

The date on that runtime plot is 03-02-04! I don't know if there have been any changes since then.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2005)

Added runtime plots for the Fenix L1Pv2.5 to the runtime plot list at the beginning of this thread. The lithium plot was done using a AA Battery Station 2900 mAH Li-FeS2 lithium battery. A Walgreen's Ultra Alkaline Supercell AA battery was used for the alkaline plot.


----------



## FaithinGod (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Roy for your helpful reply;

Most sincerely;

FaithinGod


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2005)

Added a runtime plot for the "Chinese" Police, Xenon flashlight tothe list in the first posting of this thread. This light uses a 6v xenon bulb and 2x123 batteries.


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2006)

Added a runtime plot for the F2P/CR2 to post #1 of this thread.


----------



## brightnorm (May 21, 2006)

Hi Roy,

Just noticed you put down 10 hours for the P90

Brightnorm


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2006)

Just put a fix in for the P90.....1.0 hour instead of 10.0 hours. 

Sorry it took so long to put in the fix...I've been in hospitals since 11 May!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 15, 2006)

Good to see you back and kickin'  :wave:


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 15, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Good to see you back and kickin'  :wave:


Very good.


----------



## Roy (Sep 7, 2006)

Added runtime plots (alkaline and lithium batteries) for the MiniMag 2xAA and 3xAA lights.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 8, 2006)

:thanks: Roy!


----------



## NewBie (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks a bunch Roy, for all your hard work, and making it available to everyone!


----------

